# Passed the PE!



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Found out just now, woohoo!

I took the mechanical systems afternoon part.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 29, 2010)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> Found out just now, woohoo!
> I took the mechanical systems afternoon part.



Congrats!, but you should post this in the NC thread if you tok it there


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I posted in the NC Results thread as well... trying to bump up the post count a little. :beerchug:


----------



## hoosier2009 (Dec 29, 2010)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> Found out just now, woohoo!
> I took the mechanical systems afternoon part.


What books did you use for the afternoon part?


----------



## jv21 (Dec 29, 2010)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> I posted in the NC Results thread as well... trying to bump up the post count a little. :beerchug:


No body like a thread ho!

:bananadoggywow:

have fun with your PEness :multiplespotting:


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

hoosier2009 said:


> NCSU_05_FX4 said:
> 
> 
> > Found out just now, woohoo!
> ...


I brought in the MERM, Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers and a couple of sample problem books.

I mostly used the MERM, I used Marks for maybe 5-8 questions over the entire exam.



jv21 said:


> No body like a thread ho!
> :bananadoggywow:
> 
> have fun with your PEness :multiplespotting:


You know I will!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

my


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

post


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

count


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

to


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

get


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

on


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

the


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

passing


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

banner!


----------



## TallyPE (Dec 29, 2010)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> on



You passed your PE in NC? Congratulations. How did you get your results?


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 29, 2010)

TallyPE said:


> NCSU_05_FX4 said:
> 
> 
> > on
> ...


Go here: https://www.membersbase.com/ncbels-vs/public/searchdb.asp

and search your name. If it comes up you passed, if not, prepare to hit the books again.

Good luck!!


----------



## audacious (Dec 31, 2010)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> Found out just now, woohoo!
> I took the mechanical systems afternoon part.


Can you please tell me how did you prepare for mechanical systems for afternoon session? I am currently using M

* Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (MERM12), 12th Edition with E-Book

* Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (MEPP12), 12th Edition

* Mechanical PE Sample Examination (MESX2), 2nd Edition

* Quick Reference for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (MEQR4), 4th Edition


----------

